# Fastest snake in the world?



## Tristan (Jun 27, 2012)

Snake emerges from motorbike at 250km/h

the article says its in Brazil anyone ID the snake? i have no idea about Brazilian species.


----------



## saratoga (Jun 27, 2012)

Tristan said:


> the article says its in Brazil anyone ID the snake? i have no idea about Brazilian species.




I know a bit about some brazilian species but not snakes!!


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll admit I have next to zero knowledge of South American snakes, but I was curious too, and a bit of googling lead me to _Chironius fuscus_. Looks pretty similar.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just to satisfy the curiosity of those mislead by your thread title...
The fastest striking snake in he world that ha been measured is the Australian Death Adder. It is capable of moving rom the ready to strike position, striking and envenomating, and returning to the ready to strike position in 0.15 of a second. Faster than the eye can follow. 
The Black Mamba is the fastest moving snake measured at travelling 20 km/hr over short bursts.
It is possible that some of our whipsnakes might challenge the mamba for its crown but there is a lack quantitative data to support that contention. 

Blue


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 28, 2012)

I reckon the fastest is the Blue Racer


----------

